# Woodmizer LT40 SH - 1111 Interupt fault?



## Blazer406 (Sep 20, 2011)

My late father-in-law bought a a new 2007 LT40 Super Hydraulic sawmill with the accuset II stationary controls and a 51hp? Cat Diesel motor. He only used it a very short while before he got real sick with colon cancer. He died about 6 months later. Well, my mother-in-law wants me to help sell the mill. I would like to keep it, but currently we don't use it and it has sat the past 18 months under "the sawmill shed" it was put under when he got it. It has never been in the rain. The mill only has about 155 hours on it. I cranked it the other day and couldn't get it to raise the carriage off it's parking pin.... it will try and move back toward the operators console... but not up.... the blade will turn.... the lubmizer will work.... it just won't lift up. The operators console only says "1111 Interupt". 

Any ideas?

FYI... the manual was no help telling me what 1111 Interupt is......


----------



## zopi (Sep 20, 2011)

First question, what do you want for the mill?

Second...disconnect battery power, leave sit for ten minutes and repower it...may just be a raytheon reset..

I am guessing this is a fault in the accuset...

really though, call woodmizer tech support, they are bloody awesome at troubleshooting a mill over the phone...and if you are anyways close to newnan ga. there is a woodmizer branch there..


----------



## zopi (Sep 20, 2011)

oh...duh..might also be the connections to the up/down barrel switch...they get gnasty...check the wires going into the up/down drive motor for good connection, or it may also be the microswitch....

My LT-15 doesn't have all that crap..if it won't go up and down the operator has a broken arm.


----------



## Blazer406 (Sep 21, 2011)

zopi said:


> First question, what do you want for the mill?
> 
> Second...disconnect battery power, leave sit for ten minutes and repower it...may just be a raytheon reset..
> 
> ...



Here in lies the first issue...... when the carriage is on the parking pin..... you can't get the battery box cover open or off. I had to hook the battery charger onto the big fat wire hooking to the starter and then the ground to the engine block to charge the battery. It got down too low for it to crank.... but a quick charge for a few min.... it fired right up...... just gave the 1111 Interrupt code on the accuset screen.

Maybe I can find the ground somewhere and disconnect so it would reset....... good idea..... don't know why I didn't think of that.

On the mill price.... we initially listed it at 38k...... had a few bites....... but no sale..... now it is listed at 34k..... had a good bite.... the guy is trying to get his ducks in a row and come look at it. We also have a friend in our church that wants the mill and is trying to get his ducks in a row as well...


----------



## Blazer406 (Sep 21, 2011)

zopi said:


> oh...duh..might also be the connections to the up/down barrel switch...they get gnasty...check the wires going into the up/down drive motor for good connection, or it may also be the microswitch....
> 
> My LT-15 doesn't have all that crap..if it won't go up and down the operator has a broken arm.


 
Will do....


----------



## zopi (Sep 21, 2011)

LOL...I hadn't thought of that...that battery box on the supers is in a bad place...

I am trying to buy a new mill now...dunno if it is going to happen, but I have got to get mobile...

I hate to mention another forum on here, but wander over to the Forestry Forum, a bunch of the guys on there either own, or work for Woodmizer...guy named Sparks on there is their electrical guru...


----------



## TraditionalTool (Sep 21, 2011)

Blazer406 said:


> On the mill price.... we initially listed it at 38k...... had a few bites....... but no sale..... now it is listed at 34k..... had a good bite.... the guy is trying to get his ducks in a row and come look at it. We also have a friend in our church that wants the mill and is trying to get his ducks in a row as well...


Not for nothing, but if you can get that much for a mill that has been sitting for several years, take the cash and do the snoopy dance! :msp_thumbup:

I might be an isolated opinion, but if you haven't noticed our economy doesn't warrant getting more than $.50 on the $1, IMO. My $0.02 of course.

Don't get me wrong, I feel for your loss, but I never let that get to me emotionally when I buy anything.

If someone from your church is willing to buy it, praise the lord on that one...:msp_lol:


----------



## Blazer406 (Sep 21, 2011)

TraditionalTool said:


> Not for nothing, but if you can get that much for a mill that has been sitting for several years, take the cash and do the snoopy dance! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I might be an isolated opinion, but if you haven't noticed our economy doesn't warrant getting more than $.50 on the $1, IMO. My $0.02 of course.
> 
> ...


 
No offense taken.... however.... new it would be mid 40's with options... _if_ you could still get it with the CAT diesel. It has a debarker, a lubmizer, and the accuset II stationary operators console.... and a blade sharpener. It has been basically garage kept since new..... never in the rain..... and has about 155 hours on the hourmeter. At 34k you are basically getting a brand new mill for 25% off. 

I hope you are wrong and we can get that for it.....

FWIW..... a buddy bought a slightly older LT40SHD with about the same options with 2200 hours on it..... and by the time he got it "tuned up" and everything level and square.... he has nearly 25k in his..... and it still has 2200 hours on it...


----------



## Blazer406 (Sep 22, 2011)

I looked at it closer last night... it has just the accuset....not the accuset 2.

I attempted to unhook the battery.... to possibly reset the interrupt error.....could not figure out where I might could do this w/o getting to the battery. The carriage is all the way down and on the parking pin....so the battery box is inaccessable. I tried unhooking the three ground wires on the block....turn the key on..... still had power..... unhooked the big wires on the starter.... still had power when I turned the key..... I then took the top cover off the accuset box... and unplugged the accuset (3 molex connectors). I let is sit a few minutes..... plugged it back in.... still same 1111 Interrupt showing on the accuset screen. None of the buttons seem to do anything....

I only had about an hour to mess with it.... and it got dark on me. 

I'll call Woodmizer when I get a chance...... I just figured someone on here had ran into the same issue at some point...


----------



## Blazer406 (Sep 22, 2011)

I called and talked to Rick today at WM. Man was he helpful.  

Apparently the old Accuset was trouble prone and they no longer service that unit. He said that my (1111 Interrupt) fault indicated the CPU had bit the dust..... and that I needed to upgrade to the Accuset 2. 

Long story short.... the whole Accuset 2 upgrade is headed my way.

Maybe I can saw something by next weekend at some point if I get off my can and get it on there.....


----------

